# Bessacarr E695



## igglepiggle

hi all 
would any 1 like to confirm if bessacarr e695 with permitted total weight 
of 3850kg -----max permitted gross train weight of 5200kg comes under h g v reg i have hgv lin 

thx dave


----------



## wobby

Anything over 3500 kg is Private HGV

wobby


----------



## igglepiggle

hi 
wobby so what you say it comes under hgv regus
like 60down to 50 and ---- 60 down to 40 on some rd and 60 on m o ways 
thx

dav


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Its only when you reach the ripe old age of 70, DVLA start taking class C1 off your licence.

Then it costs you £120 plus VAT to get ir put back on for the medical.

DVLA had mine for over ten days and I still haven't got it back.

Peter


----------



## gaspode

igglepiggle said:


> hi
> wobby so what you say it comes under hgv regus
> like 60down to 50 and ---- 60 down to 40 on some rd and 60 on m o ways
> thx
> 
> dav


No, it's just a taxation class, doesn't actually class you as a HGV so no tacho, HGV speed restrictions etc.


----------



## wobby

From another post I read its a class all on its own, invented by the DVLA, but thats another story.

As for the £120 that daylight robbery, my mate "cornishwop" has just paid £90 to his GP and at the price he wasn't happy. However there is a mobile unit that does the medical for around £50 if the come to your area.

"gaspode"

I think your wrong about speed restriction, over 3500kg I'm sure there are restriction? thats a point worth clearing up though.

Wobby


----------



## joedenise

speed restriction is for under 3.5T 

joe


----------



## wobby

joedenise said:


> speed restriction is for under 3.5T
> 
> joe


Are you sure, as far as I know speed restrictions take place when the MH is more that 3500 kg and or if it is towing.

Have a look at this page :-

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/features/law.html

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverSafety/DG_178867

http://www.sureterm.com/news/2009/07/france-change-motorhome-speed-limits/

The above Highway code seem to say 2000 lg is the limit, but the what defines a van,

Wobby :? :? :?


----------



## wobby

Here is another bit of info I picked up from the web, and its the one I drive by.

Speed limits - UK	
This is based on the unladen weight which may includes items that are ‘fixed’ but not those that can be removed, it does not include fuel etc so weigh it on an empty tank. The UW must be below 3050kg to qualify for the higher speed limits in the UK. 

Provided the motor homes are "motor caravans" and the unladen weight is not over 3050 kg then they are subject to passenger vehicle speed limits, which are: 

70 mph on a motorway 
70 mph on a dual carriageway 
60mph on other roads unless a lower speed limit applies 

If the UW is over 3050 kg then the speed limits are: 

70 mph on a motorway 
60 mph dual carriageway 
50 mph on other roads unless a lower speed limit applies 

Tax 
Uprating above 3500kg changes taxation class from PLG to PHGV 

3500kg = £185 3850kg = £165 

Wobby


----------



## RichardnGill

Yes Wobbly you are right lower speed limits do apply to heavier Motorhomes.

Also in France Etc. the speed limits are different but they are normally Gross weight over 3,500 Kgs.

In the UK I have never been bothered traveling at the higher speed limits with our van, but I guess one day it could happen.




Richard...


----------



## Coxie

we have an E695 and as far as I'm concerned the vehicle is taxed as a private heavy goods vehicle. At over 3.5 tonnes (4 tonnes when max laden weight) we are restricted to 70 on motorways, 60 on dual carriageways and 50 on single carriageways. 

Lower speed limits also apply in Europe - although they tend to vary from country to country. I read on the Caravan Club website recently that since July 09 vehicles over 3.5 tonnes are also required to display the lower speed limit restriction stickers on the rear of the vehicle - so that's 80kmh for us.

It's a bit of a minefield, but if in doubt, slow down. :roll:


----------

